# What do you do?



## trashion

I started this thread before the site got hacked, but it got deleted during the backup or whatever. Oh well!

So what's your job?

I'm a freelance adult model  I can't say TOO much about it as this is a family-friendly forum. 

How do you earn money for fishfood?


----------



## Guest

Right now I'm just an office assistant in a doctor's office, but in a little over a month I'll be a Registered Nurse.  I'm job hunting right now actually.


----------



## trashion

Nice! I'm a full-time student too


----------



## flamingo

Underwear model.
xD


----------



## Gourami Swami

Freelance adult model? o.0

hahahaha, thats great!

I work in a fish store


----------



## trashion

Haha, yeah! Although freelance is relative now, as I'm working on just a few sites.


----------



## Guest

trashion said:


> Haha, yeah! Although freelance is relative now, as I'm working on just a few sites.


Erm....


I work in a pet shop as well. Although, my volunteer work is more demanding than my paying job. Go figure. :razz:


----------



## fishboy

I used to be in charge of the beverage section of a small family owned market, sadly I'm now out of a job and I'm hoping to find someone in need of a physical laborer this summer XD. I also do random work when needed to pay for clothing, concert tickets, train tickets, and a few other things.

Ah, the life of a high school student


----------



## Guest

I work in a store thinger and volunteer as well. I, uh, also am a hitman  So, hit me up...


Jk


----------



## welchrock

I sell and market group-level employee benefits. Sounds boring but I get to talk to the decision makers of companies 35-500 workers...and help them give valuable benefits to their employees and those employee's families.


----------



## Good Wolf

I'm the purchasing manager for a e-commerce company. Our business model is similar to Newegg and buy.com if you are familiar with them.

I've been there for three years as of yesterday. It is a small company and has a pretty stress free enviroment. I actually met my wife there so I'd have to say it is the best job I've ever had. 

I plan on spending another year there and then looking around for a job with higher pay, better benefits, and the oppurtunity to be promoted.


----------



## dolifisis

I'm an insurance agent on the verge of a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Tropical Fish

Hey all
Right now i am a owner of a lawn and landscaping company here, and also own a family pet store, where we sell of course fish, and other supplies (Skittles Tropicals) and we also sell tropical fish, saltwater fish and koi at wholesale and we do some trans shipping for customers who have a demand for the more exotic stuff..:fish:


----------



## Buggy

Stay-at-home mom. Nuff said. LOL


----------



## oliesminis

well i am a school student but i earn money doing things like growing plants and garden work


----------



## FishHead

i'm a systems analyst at Chase. Been here for 6 1/2 years. Yeah, I hate it and the salary blows.


----------



## Kyoberr

I stock food in a dairy department at a grocery store and I don't like it as much as I try to!


----------



## coheedrules

Airline Pilot. Currently rotting in a pittsburgh hotel room and wishing I was at home...


----------



## FishHead

coheedrules said:


> Airline Pilot. Currently rotting in a pittsburgh hotel room and wishing I was at home...


thats pretty wild. i wouldnt wear any pants if I was a pilot.


----------



## Guest

the site got hacked? boy...lots of things happen when I'm gone.

I currently am a bus boy at a local family diner and I also work at the lfs. I haven't officially quit yet, but I used to work at an icecream store, and, depending on how my hours at the resturant and the lfs change in the summer, I might work mornings at the ice cream store. I"ve also been mowing lawns in the neighborhood for about 3 or 4 years.

For fun, I grow aquatic and non aquatic plants, selling some of them. I also breed birds. I've bred lovebirds, parakeets, and am currently breeding zebra finches. This summer I might sell my breeder zebras(maybe keep one pair) and buy some african waxbills or the like(it's time to get into some harder to breed birds...lol) I"m also hoping to get a painted turtle breeding thing going this summer, but unfortunantly, my female died over the winter, so I have to catch another female...lol I"m also picking up a male box turtle this spring as well so I"ll start breeding box turtles as well.

All the animal breeding is for fun, with a little reward at the end...lol


----------



## guppyart

official destroyer of worlds and tacos of doom.
I got certificates to prove it to :O just ask dylan

other then that last summer was construction/general concrete work.. now who knows lol


----------



## sarahbellum

I am a Starbucks Barista.


----------



## karazy

i blow up stuff and destroy water and ice monsters with metal halide bombs.

and im also a student


----------



## Ringo

you too huh karazy?
On the side I do landscaping, play gigs, and teach a few instruments.


----------



## Ron the handyman

I take rooms from this 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/att...46-what-do-you-do-img_0002-2.jpg?d=1207005737




To this 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachments/water-hole/3847-what-do-you-do-img_0021.jpg?d=1207005769


----------



## trashion

Nice, Ron!


----------



## Ron the handyman

or this 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3848&stc=1&d=1207006236




to this 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3849&stc=1&d=1207006236


----------



## it4lian

I'm a pro spender of my dads credit card.

I also ref soccer to use for money when I can't get any out of my parents lol.


----------



## Obsidian

I am a child and family therapist. I work with kids who have serious substance abuse problems who are in juvenile detention. Many, though not all, are on the verge of going to juvenile prison. I have yet to meet a "bad kid." The kids I work with are some of the bravest people I know. For those who may have noticed my somewhat strong stance against drugs, now you know where it comes from 

The job is perfect for me because at heart I am a teenager and I hope I never grow out of that  I knew this is what I wanted to do when I was 12 years old. And now I am doing it!

So far jobs I have had are:
Fast Food 
Massage Therapist
Chiropractic Assistant
Office manager
Bus Driver
Warehouse Shipping and receiving person (my favorite part was driving the forklift, especially when the truckers would deliver and then refuse to unload when they saw me and my female boss were the only ones there).
Therapist
And my favorite job of all time: 
STUDENT. If I could spend my life in school collecting degrees I would do it.


----------



## Ron the handyman

trashion said:


> Nice, Ron!


 Thanks R.


----------



## karazy

dude, obsidians job pwns


----------



## flamingo

Hmmm, the president called and said I could quit my job as an underwear model. I'm now payed 32 dollars an hour, and five space chickens, just to be awesome all day. I so kindly declined, because walking around in underwear is quite enjoyable, but you know, Mr. Bush had a nice stutter while he talked, so I ended up saying yes in the long run. He always was a charmer.

Obsidian, *YOU ARE AN AMERICAN HERO!* xD
*hands you an oreo* double stuffed too!
x.X
*had one of his moments...almost*


----------



## Obsidian

Karazy- pwns? what does that mean?

Mingo Amigo I hereby accept your offer of a double stuffed oreo. Perhaps that is what I can tell my kids... rather than "hugs not drugs" It could be "Don't Puff eat Double Stuff!"
    
(Drugs are bad- M'kay)


----------



## trashion

Boy, I could stir up some e-drama discussing how some "illicit" drugs can be therapeutic and useful when used by mature and conscientious individuals, but I guess that's best saved for another thread 

Obsidian, he's using internetspeak to say your job rules. Does sound pretty cool.


----------



## Obsidian

And I could give serious detail about how "harmless herbs" are anything but harmless, but I won't go there either 

I finally realized he meant "owns" ... it was the typo that threw me off. It's cool Karazy I forgive you  I do typos constantly!


----------



## Guest

It wasn't a typo...lol It's internet slang...like lol, lmao, rofl, wb, etc. Unfortantly though, internet slang is now getting mixed up with our every day speach. 

Obsidian....your job rocks! It sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## trashion

Who said I was talking about herbs, and who says that I said anything was harmless...

ANYWAY, let's get this thread back on track. I'm interested in what TheOldSalt's job is! For the record, I USED to work at the wretched Petc0, being a general fish wench, but I couldn't handle the people coming in with the three gallon kits and asking if they could get "a sucker fish" to "keep the tank cleaner."


----------



## Fishfirst

I will be joining Drs. Foster and Smith and www.liveaquaria.com's team very soon... leaving petco and central wisconsin! I'll be incorporated into their diver's den and coral facility and possibly be doing some online articles!


----------



## Guest

Nice, Paul! I'm always eyeing stuff in diver's den....

Are there Fishforums member discounts? Or maybe you can snag me a few things? Maybe? :razz: :lol:


----------



## Fishfirst

heheh... Katie, maybe if you come to the frag swap


----------



## Guest

Sure, I'll come on by to Wisconsin. :razz:


...I wish.


----------



## Fishfirst

It isn't that far... we've had ppl from california, florida ect come to the frag swap.


----------



## TheOldSalt

[email protected]$$, Paul! I'm glad to see you make it to the bigtime. Even better, now we can maybe call you up someday on a 1-800 number. LOL
Do learn to spell, though, before writing those articles for the catalog. LOLOLOL jk


So, what do I do?
My main job is WalMart stooge. I'm a level-4 sales associate in the Home Electronics department. YEE-HAAAA!!!
*ugh*
My other job is the fun one. I'm a naturalist. No, not some weirdo who runs around naked, but a Croc-hunter type of guy who runs around the area cataloging wildlife. I do odd-job research fieldwork, give tours to people who sign up to go on educational nature hikes, and study local obscure species, occasionally publishing my findings.
My current project, which just recently began and should take 2 or 3 years, is a complete ichthyological survey of my entire county. What species are here, where are they, and how are they doing? Those are the questions to which I'm to find the answers. I recently rediscovered a species thought to be extinct in Alabama, and now the quest is on to find out what else we might have missed.


----------



## trashion

Wow! That sounds so cool. I'd love to do something like that...I'm currently an Environmental Studies major in school.


----------



## Guest

JustOneMore20 said:


> Right now I'm just an office assistant in a doctor's office, but in a little over a month I'll be a Registered Nurse.  I'm job hunting right now actually.


The job hunt has ended! I will be working at the Children's Hospital here on an intermediate critical care floor. Exactly where I wanted to be! 

I won't be able to start until late May, once I get my temporary RN license, but atleast I know I have a job once I graduate.


----------



## Guest

Now that's a job I wouldn't mind having, TOS 

Congrats, Kristin! I'm glad you got the job you wanted


----------



## Guest

Congrats Kristin!


----------



## COM

Congrats, Kristin!

I am an area sales manager for a very large consumer products company. I'm currently looking to leave and go more into marketing or business development, maybe venture capital. I also do a lot of volunteer and fundraising work with my alma mater and I volunteer and fundraise with the Boys and Girls clubs locally.

Past jobs: student, barista, computer tutor, ran a storage company, ran a small ad firm, sold newspaper advertising, marketing for a small publisher, wine server, freelance writer


----------



## flamingo

Paul  Lucky! 

Maybe you can beat the guy up that runs part of the place for me? xD
He did a special for some animal, show, thinger, and the whole "fishes" and "corals" discussion made me want to slap him 
I'm still sad I never had the chance to make it up there xD


----------



## Fishfirst

you mean kevin kohen? The director of live aquaria... actually he is definately a smart guy... his quarentine practices exceed everyone in the industry... I was so nervous in my interview, but I got a tour of the place and its state of the art blow your mind stuff! You gotta come this year dylan and get a tour.


----------



## Obsidian

TOS: Awesome second job


----------



## redpaulhus

Way cool stuff folks !

I'm a computer geek. 
That's pretty much how I explain it to my family...
Specifically, I develop and support web-based reporting applications for databases. I'm also kinda a last-resort tech support guy (when the helpdesk can't fix it I get called) and somewhat of a Microsoft Office guru (ie I keep getting bugged with peoples Excel questions all the time).
I've been with the same company for about 7 years, and have recently started a huge project that will keep my busy for at least 3 more years...

Sat and Sun I work in a local petstore - we have freshwater fish (and inverts), marine fish (and reef), and lots of dog/cat/other supplies and foods (no dogs or cats for sale).
Very high-end stuff - no Pedigree or Kibbles-and-bits here - including raw diets for dogs and cats.

I also help my wife, who's the assistant director of a ferret shelter. We have a bunch of foster ferrets as well as our own ferrets, and I can proudly say that I do at least 1% of 1% of the work caring for the fuzzies in our house ! 
(she really works hard, and she's home all day while I'm at work... but still, I wish I could help more).

I'm also the webmaster for the ferret shelter, and currently developing a new website for the shelter.

Oh, and I'm also the President, Treasurer, webmaster, newsletter editor (when I get it relaunched), and speaker-chairperson for the Boston Aquarium Society.


----------



## trashion

Wow, Paul! What a mix! Sounds like you're pretty busy


----------



## TheOldSalt

Dang, Red, what happened that led to your holding down pretty much every office?


----------



## jones57742

JustOneMore20 said:


> The job hunt has ended! I will be working at the Children's Hospital here on an intermediate critical care floor. Exactly where I wanted to be!


Kirstin:

As chat has gone away we have not visited lately but I am very, very proud for you!!!!

TR

BTW: did you make the highest grade in the nation on the tests?


----------



## pokefan

I'm a professional Forum Lurker!! Yea, that's right I sit behind my 2 huge 24" wide screens all day and read then read some more. Every now and then I'll actually get to some of my Graphics work but for now I think I'll head to the Aquatic Plants section! 

I'm a graphic artist at work and at home! I work for a small photography studio working up ads making there photos look better designing the web. You know anything that has to do with the computer they come find me! For my home business I mainly specialize in branding, new business logos, ads, brochures....

I have fun and I guess I'm a computer geek as well....


----------



## redpaulhus

TheOldSalt said:


> Dang, Red, what happened that led to your holding down pretty much every office?


Long story short - President is limited to 2 one-year terms. I was the treasurer when the Presidency opened up and nobody (literally) was stepping forward - so I became Pres, and one of the other board members became treasurer (but I was still one of the two authorized people on the bank account). Then that treasurer moved away due to health issues - so I got to wear that hat again.
A few years ago I took over the website (former webmaster moved away).
sometime between the website and now the newletter editor "retired" from the newsletter - and it languished in limbo. I'm trying to relaunch it.

And we haven't had a speaker's chairperson for at least a year, so I unofficially took that on (gotta have speakers, and the president is responsible for what happens no matter who is supposed to be doing it, so hey why not).

I'm not doing everything though - we've got a really good membership chairman, our refreshments chairman brings awesome food to every meeting (home-made clam chowdah last month! ), my vice president chips in alot, and I'm encouraging a young man who is currently too young to be "on the board" but is in charge of our Bowl Show each month.

I don't wear all of the hats - just alot of them :fun: and in July somebody else will be president...


----------



## mrmoby

I hate to break in like this, but Red, I got to tell you something humurous.

Have you ever seen anything about the way the brain processes words, and how the right combination of letters will cause you to recognize a word even if the letters are out of order? For example you might see gprae, and you process it as grape?

Well, up until today, when I finally looked at your name Red in your sig, I thought your name was REDPHALUS. I always thought it was an odd name until I actually read it letter for letter today.

Anyway....that's me being me again. Carry on.


----------



## Obsidian

ROFL that is classic. Thanks for the laugh.

Poor Red.


----------



## jones57742

pokefan said:


> Yea, that's right I sit behind my 2 huge 24" wide screens


HUGE?

Please ref: 
http://www.cdw.com/shop/search/results.aspx?key=1070840&platform=All&sr=1&Find+it.x=50&Find+it.y=12

TR


----------



## Obsidian

jones: you promised me one of those yesterday. you remember, right after we had that discussion about the prius you ordered for me.


----------



## jones57742

Obsidian said:


> jones: you promised me one of those yesterday. you remember, right after we had that discussion about the prius you ordered for me.


prius?

TR


----------



## Jgray152

The car that turns when sticking your hand out the window on the highway!


----------



## guppyart

ahahahahaha ACHMED


----------



## Pareeeee

Pet Portrait Artist
And I work for Canada Post as a courier assistant


----------



## pokefan

Well Jones, If we want to play that game you old farts could probably use THIS!


----------



## Obsidian

Jgray152 said:


> The car that turns when sticking your hand out the window on the highway!


ROFL :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Jgray152

> Airline Pilot. Currently rotting in a pittsburgh hotel room and wishing I was at home...


Travel up to KASH at all? (Only you and I would know what KASH means...)

I the lead Line Service Technician which sometimes seems to have more work available then pay. Atleast since they threw me on salary


----------



## Jgray152

> ahahahahaha ACHMED


You spelt it wrong my friend!! Its A....c...FLEM!



> ROFL


I couldn't resist at all. hahahah.


----------

